
Post-truth: How disinformation spread over the internet - fatiherikli
https://fatiherikli.github.io/post-truth/
======
lahdo
What have you used for displaying graphs?

~~~
fatiherikli
I used `d3-force` library to render the graph and drew it with React in an SVG
element.

